# template jig for making tapered legs



## asrubin (Jan 1, 2008)

Any ideas for making a tapered jig (homemade) for cutting on a table saw? I am real cheap and do not like to buy jigs unless I can't make one. Photos will be great.
Thanks
Alan


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

These are quite simple to make. 

You might try this: http://store.yahoo.com/cgi-bin/clink?plansnow+Qvm2Rd+taperjig.html

This is just one of many different ways to make one.
Hope this helps.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi asrubin

Here's a snapshot or Two of the one I made, it's base on the center pin in the bottom of the leg to keep it true no matter what the stock size is when you start out...  it will let you put the taper on one side or all four sides.. 




===============



asrubin said:


> Any ideas for making a tapered jig (homemade) for cutting on a table saw? I am real cheap and do not like to buy jigs unless I can't make one. Photos will be great.
> Thanks
> Alan


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

On sale
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=2076&filter=tapered jig


----------

